# Wetterstation Elsner P04/3-RS485 an Serielle Schnittstelle 750-653/003



## ToFu74 (16 Februar 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche gerade die Wetterstation Elsner P04/3-RS485 an die Serielle Schnittstelle 750-653/003 anzubinden.

Im Programm benutze ich hierfür den Baustein WagoSolElsner.FBSingleWeatherStation. Ich bekomme jedoch ständig Meldungen "Error Time out"







Ich bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher, ob ich diese Wetterstation P04/3-RS485, überhaupt mit diesem Baustein auslesen kann oder ob das nur mit der Wetterstation P03/3 Modbus von Elsner gehen würde.

Falls das so nicht funktionieren würde, könnte mir bitte jemand sagen, mit welchem Baustein ich doch noch an die Daten komme.

Ich benutze e!cockpit und habe als Steuerung einen PFC100.

Danke!


----------



## Tobsucht (16 Februar 2020)

Hallo,

diese Frage wurde nicht das erste Mal in diesem Forum gestellt.
Der jüngste Beitrag ist dieser:
Wetterstation Eltako MS an das Ecockpit anbinden.

Die Stationen sind prinzipell identisch.


Grüße


----------

